# Christmas kids, you have one?



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Any photos of your children under the tree, in a stocking...etc?

Here is one of Joe.
We were at a store that had some nice Christmas scenery and a decorative old sled. I did a little rearranging with there display and then got out the camera and had an on the spot photo shoot.










and since there was no line to see Santa, well, you just have too!


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

Cute! cant say he looks to thrilled to be with santa.
Im sure he will be spoiled this x-mas.


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

Last year baby Cotton got a puppy for Christmas.

Oh how she loved to play with that puppy......


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Love it Dave! lol
Has the holiday spirit with a green and red eye!!


----------



## Mazz (Jun 24, 2007)

I couldn't get the photo to post here so here is a link to one of my grandson telling Santa how it's going to be.
Spider And Santa picture by nightmarecreations - Photobucket


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

CUTE!


----------



## Mazz (Jun 24, 2007)

WOW! Thanks Jeff!!


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Wow those pics are great.


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

Right now I'm working at a place that processes portrait studio photos from across the country. The job isn't all that great but you see a lot of really cute kiddie pictures that kind of brighten things up a bit. The studios get pretty inventive around Christmastime.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Here's Ty after a hard day's work.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

He does look tired! lol
Great picture!


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

This is me and my brothers in 1970 posing for the annual Christmas card picture....I am the one on the left just about to turn 4 yrs old! Hard to imagine a face like that turning so dark and demented.


----------

